# Moderator help



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I need help from a moderator, please. I can't edit a post (or outright delete one) and was looking for a little guidance. 

Thank you much.


Kate


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I can't edit a post (or outright delete one)


Hmm....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kate your killing me!! I look at you in a different way every time you post! One time I see you handcuffed, the next I see you as a naughty girl, and now your TOPLESS! I don't know what to believe! Stop confusing me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah..me to...stop confusing me and just pm me some pics.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kateykakes said:


> I need help from a moderator, please. I can't edit a post (or outright delete one) and was looking for a little guidance.
> 
> Thank you much.
> 
> Kate


PM Koz to change your status


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK if 7 gets those pics can he send them to me?!

PAAAAALEEEEEASEEEE?!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I can edit up to a certain amount of time, but I don't think I've ever been able to delete my own posts - not that I make a habit of doing that.

I sent you a PM, kwflatbed...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I sent you a PM...


Ok Thanks...im eagerly awaiting the arrival..


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

fra444 said:


> OK if 7 gets those pics can he send them to me?!
> 
> PAAAAALEEEEEASEEEE?!


OR you could just ask for one yourself.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

fra444 said:


> OK if 7 gets those pics can he send them to me?!
> 
> PAAAAALEEEEEASEEEE?!


:beat:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

kateykakes said:


> OR you could just ask for one yourself.


I'm still saying that you're getting a pic of a dude!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got big sister looking over my shoulder, I cant do that! But if you send them to 7 then he sends them to my secret Masscops account based out of Sweden she will NEVER know!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I've got big sister looking over my shoulder,


Ummm " big sister " ....that maybe what you all call it in Arkansas we have a different name here.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

:wacko: < 7 LMFAO!!! I just fell out of my chair I'm laughing so hard!

Not sure how I feel about LM thanking Stbbrn for beating me! I think it hurts me inside!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> you won't be laughing when stbbrn beats you with that paddle :beat:


:L::L:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> you won't be laughing when Stbbrn beats you with that paddle :beat:


Its like he has a camera in my bedroom!

Don't worry K-KAKES no one has forgotten that you promised pics! We have just gotten a little distracted.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I sent one out. That's my limit for the day.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

SWEET! We can live with one a day! Its like a Vitamin, (maybe a little blue vitamin). Just remember to send another tomorrow!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

kateykakes said:


> I sent one out. That's my limit for the day.


So 7, what does he look like?!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I only sent one pic to one person...

Hmmmm....

And if it gets forwarded, I'll tell you what I said in the email, be sure to have the bleach ready.

Any/all pics are G to PG rated. If you want the hard core, I'm sure there are a million and one sites you can find stuff like that on.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OHHHH I see so 7 is holding out on us! I know I didnt get one so you like him better than the rest of us!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

wgciv said:


> So 7, what does he look like?!


Maybe that's why he hasn't shared??


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK I don't think Katykakes is a dude first!

Second has anyone else noticed that 7 has gotten very quiet all of a sudden? Katy what in the world did you threaten him with that he was so afraid he got off the board?!
He's not posting, he's not returning PM's! Either you threatened his manhood or the pic was that good he cant look away!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank God when 7 asked me for a pic I sent him one of my mom.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Lawman & Katey Kakes *- I'm looking into both your PM'd requests.
Once I refresh my memory on the protocol Gil established I'll ping you both with an update..

If I can help you out I certainly will. ~K


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Thank God when 7 asked me for a pic I sent him one of my mom.


7 Was telling me that your mom's HOTTTTTT!:wub:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

fra444 said:


> 7 Was telling me that your mom's HOTTTTTT!:wub:


 7's gonna be my new daddy!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

The new relationship between 7 and NE!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

<mopping up monitor> LOL!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

He always did "do better" with the mothers. (His words, not mine.)

But remember NE, he already killed 1 fiancée, 1 cat, ran over a squirrel & a pigeon, AND an old lady at a child's birthday party.
Oh he tries to cover up the many foibles, like saying;
"OH, I thought we had a deal with the pigeons" and
"When I ran out that door, I was not leaving anyone behind! Oh, quite the contrary! I risked my life making sure that exit was clear."
Just despicable.

You are aware of his Glamor magazine habits.

He's typically unemployed, was once a bootlegger, slipped a mickey to his boss, often masquerades as an architect, and had sex with a cleaning woman at his place of "very temporary" employ.

Not too mention, one of his best (if not only friend) once described Costanza as having "one of the most deceitful, duplicitous, deceptive minds of our time."

Careful there sweetcakes. 8-[


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> He's typically unemployed, was once a bootlegger, slipped a mickey to his boss, often masquerades as an architect, and had sex with a cleaning woman at his place of "very temporary" employ.


Wow. :BE:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> You are aware of his Glamor magazine habits.
> 
> He's typically unemployed, was once a bootlegger, slipped a mickey to his boss, often masquerades as an architect, and had sex with a cleaning woman at his place of "very temporary" employ.
> 
> ...


Well, at least he's not a Methodist...

Methodists


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

:L::L::L::L::L::L: I havent laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

fra444 said:


> OK I don't think Katykakes is a dude first!
> 
> Second has anyone else noticed that 7 has gotten very quiet all of a sudden? Katy what in the world did you threaten him with that he was so afraid he got off the board?!
> He's not posting, he's not returning PM's! Either you threatened his manhood or the pic was that good he cant look away!


I didn't threaten him! I just merely warned him that he'd need bleach to wash his eyes out after seeing the pic. He still may not be able to open them as of yet!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Katykakes I would like to believe you but knowing 7 and how much he likes to see me in pain, if it were bad I can almost guarantee you he would have sent it! He is a bad man that way you know!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Love that movie DC... So quotable.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A true classic, Koz...and you just can't top Korman...


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> He always did "do better" with the mothers. (His words, not mine.)
> 
> But remember NE, he already killed 1 fiancée, 1 cat, ran over a squirrel & a pigeon, AND an old lady at a child's birthday party.
> Oh he tries to cover up the many foibles, like saying;
> ...


Sounds like a role-model to me. :grin:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DJM1968 said:


> Sounds like a role-model to me. :grin:


Well Dj, I didn't say there was anything wrong with it per se...
I'm just not sure I'd want my dear old muddah (God rest her soul) hooked up with a guy who faked a handicap just to get his own personal Rascal....


----------

